# Anyone ever tried using garlic for internal paras?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A couple of my tiger barbs are pooping long white stringy feces and the idiot lfs employees (thank you big als!) sold me medication that is over a year expired so I'm kind of stuck on what to treat my fish with since they didn't have the medication I wanted in the first place (metro) and the expired crap was something I settled for anyway. So rather than mail order and hope for the best I'm going to try treating them with crushed up garlic and see how that goes. Anyone have any experiences with this, suggestions or anything?

I'll let you guys know how it works out for me anyway, wish me luck


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

long white stringy feces = an internal parasite?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

always dude


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As an update, fish don't apparently eat whole garlic. I tried putting some garlic through a garlic press and dropping it into the tank. To my delight they rushed it just like they do pellets, started chomping down on the garlic and then.... spat it all out









So now I've got pellets soaking in crushed up garlic, hopefully that works a bit better


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I have used garlic before, the fish shop gave me a bottle of like garlic juice along with the med, I soaked the pellets in the garlic stuff and it worked, but I was also using the med along with it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The fish didn't seem to like the garlic soaked pellets too much (which is odd since garlic is supposed to stimulate appetite) but they did eat a few. I'm just going to feed them nothing but garlic pellets for the next little bit so they should get over it pretty quick or they'll be awful hungry.

I can't get this damn garlic smell off my hands though. That kind of sucks, but oh well


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A warning to anyone using this method. My room f*cking REEKS of garlic now. It sucks


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> A warning to anyone using this method. My room f*cking REEKS of garlic now. It sucks


 Garlic smells good


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought so too, until you're trying to sleep and it's all you can smell


----------

